# Non lethal bee spray?



## bearkarting (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm trying to find the name of the non-lethal bee spray that I've seen mention here but can't find. You spray at the entrance and it makes the bee crawl out. Also if you know where it can be purchased that would be helpful as well. Trying to save a hive from being exterminated.

Thanks.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry. Never heard of any spray that will do that. I would guess the best way to save this wild hive is get access to the comb. That sometimes requires sections of walls or flooring to be cut out and removed.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may be thinking of Bee-Quick:
http://www.bee-quick.com/work.html

But I would be _very _surprised if it will work to drive bees out of a feral hive with brood.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Unfortunately, almost all "repellents" (at least the naturally derived ones) to honey bees that I'm aware of, can also be lethal to the bees is sprayed on them directly, or in high enough quantities. That said, I recommend to anyone I meet who "just wants the bees gone" that they REALLY do NOT want wax combs full of rotting brood & honey in their walls! Leaving the combs, even after successfully removing all of the bees results in a nasty putrid smell from the brood decaying, along with ****roach, ant, scorpion, and other insect infestations as all the other insects come in to take advantage of the free "all you can eat" buffet...not to mention the potential for property damage if the wax melts on a hot day, spilling uncured honey inside the walls where it'll ferment, releasing alcohol, CO2, and some acids.....if that won't peel your paint, what will, eh?


----------

